# miter box



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I've been looking at a miter box for more precision cutting with speaker braces, quarter round and some framing for screen. 

What do you folks use?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I've got a 12'' Dewalt compound miter saw that is pushing 12 years old it has served me well for all of my needs allthough i do at times wish i would have gotten the sliding version.:T


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

12" compound miter saw, the hot looking yellow one.  

Matt


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I have a Delta 12" single bevel compound miter saw. It has 2 lasers that show the exact cut line, which is nice.

If I were to do it again, I'd get a 10" sliding version. The blade deflects less and you can make quick dadoes in smaller stock with the sliding function.

Alternately, I'm making a miter box for the table saw that holds the stock on both sides of a perfect 90 degree jig. That way opposite sides are cut on the same reference, so if the 45 is off by 1/10th of a degree it will match. The downside is that the jig is just for 45's.

Good luck.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Anthony said:


> I have a Delta 12" single bevel compound miter saw. It has 2 lasers that show the exact cut line, which is nice.
> 
> If I were to do it again, I'd get a 10" sliding version. The blade deflects less and you can make quick dadoes in smaller stock with the sliding function.
> 
> ...


Problem is good blades aren't cheap. Forrest blades that size are expensive. I was kind of looking for the hand saw variety since it takes less setup.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Woa, I've tried the "by hand" route...a friend let me use his 12" Dewalt.....No compairson. If your measurement is slightly off, it means another cut. With the Dewalt, your are done in an instant. Used it for base boards, chair rails etc. You can always rent one as well, to see if you like it.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

lsiberian said:


> Problem is good blades aren't cheap. Forrest blades that size are expensive. I was kind of looking for the hand saw variety since it takes less setup.


The blades are expensive, especialy the forrest blades but unless your trying to cut through nails they literaly will last a lifetime and they can always be resharpened. If want true cuts you surely do not want the handsaw variety. :T


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Tonto said:


> Woa, I've tried the "by hand" route...a friend let me use his 12" Dewalt.....No compairson. If your measurement is slightly off, it means another cut. With the Dewalt, your are done in an instant. Used it for base boards, chair rails etc. You can always rent one as well, to see if you like it.


With a good miter box it's pretty hard to get of line. There are plenty of cheap ones though.


----------

